# How can i see what my sister was doing on the web

## VladP12

Im using a laptop and i sometimes let my sis use it to serf the web. When i come back the HISTORY in my opera and mozzilla web browser is completely erased. Is there a file or something like a file that shows all the websites visited for that day or shows all the visited sites since this computer was up. Its been up for about a month or 2 and im root.

Plz help me out cause i think my sis is trying to hide something and wont comffess.

Thank you

----------

## hongkongdragon

 *VladP12 wrote:*   

> Im using a laptop and i sometimes let my sis use it to serf the web. When i come back the HISTORY in my opera and mozzilla web browser is completely erased. Is there a file or something like a file that shows all the websites visited for that day or shows all the visited sites since this computer was up. Its been up for about a month or 2 and im root.
> 
> Plz help me out cause i think my sis is trying to hide something and wont comffess.
> 
> Thank you

 

There are ways to do this. But there is a thing called Human Right Act.

----------

## nyteryda

well you have a number of options either systematically backup the web-browers files  in the users home directory with a cron and/or script. or you can user a sniffer to capture all the packets and snoop through that. thoses are just two that come to mind.

----------

## VladP12

My friends has a friend who is using linux and he said that there is a file (didnt tell me the name or location of it, still trying to get it from him but i cant reach him) and inside the file is the list of all the websites visited.

Do u guys have any ideas on what it is or where it is?

tnx

----------

## nobspangle

here's a long winded one.

Set up a local dns server and activate query logging, then you have a list of every domain name searched.

----------

## VladP12

im only 15. Im still learning linux as its been bout 3 months since i started using it.

Tell me the easiest way to do this step by step if u can.

----------

## nyteryda

 *VladP12 wrote:*   

> My friends has a friend who is using linux and he said that there is a file (didnt tell me the name or location of it, still trying to get it from him but i cant reach him) and inside the file is the list of all the websites visited.
> 
> Do u guys have any ideas on what it is or where it is?
> 
> tnx

 

grep is your friend.... if there is a file grep will find it...

----------

## VladP12

like where can i find this grep file? home dir, root dir? where i need answers

----------

## nyteryda

grep is a program that will search files for specified text

```
man grep
```

in a terminal

then do a search for some websites you have recently visited and see if a file comes up... but i don't if there is one file or not.

Your other option, which you should do anyway is learn a scripting language. Then you just write a script that copys your sisters .mozilla directory (or even whole home directory if its small) every five minutes (making multiple copies or you will copy over them with the deleted directory). and set it to start in her .bashrc

once she has left find the last one that has content before her clear, and copy it back and login as her and check her history.

it may sound hard but in perl maybe 10-15 lines todo a simple one...

*edit* history seems to be stored in history.dat files for both mozilla and firefox so you copy those instead of whole directory

----------

## VladP12

ill try grep right now

so if i want to check to see where forums.gentoo.org is located inside a file all i do is

grep forums.gentoo.org ??

----------

## nyteryda

did you? 

```
man grep
```

----------

## VladP12

i did but i didnt understan anything. Im still learning.  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Can u or some1 plz give me the command using grep that searches for forums.gentoo.org?

----------

## zeky

 *VladP12 wrote:*   

> i did but i didnt understan anything. Im still learning.        
> 
> Can u or some1 plz give me the command using grep that searches for forums.gentoo.org?

 

forget grip...

The thing you want is:

```
emerge ntop
```

----------

## nyteryda

...deleted...

----------

## VladP12

 *zeky wrote:*   

>  *VladP12 wrote:*   i did but i didnt understan anything. Im still learning.        
> 
> Can u or some1 plz give me the command using grep that searches for forums.gentoo.org? 
> 
> forget grip...
> ...

 

and what now?

----------

## nyteryda

if you

run ntop you will be asked for a password... 

type in a password, them verfiy it

Then if you Ctrl-C it once it starts to run normally. 

then type 

```
ntop -d -w 3000
```

Then open a webrowser to http://127.0.0.1:3000/

----------

## hongkongdragon

omg, I can't believe you are teaching this guy how to spy on his sister!!   :Shocked: 

----------

## zerojay

Seriously, what the hell is wrong with you, kid?

----------

## VladP12

Hey its my pc and for all i noe she could be looking at P**N. That happened before and even before that. So i want to know whats going on on my LapTop and why she is erasing the history out of my web browser.  :Mad: 

----------

## nyteryda

As a post note, if she doesn't have her own user account you should set her up one that way u won't lose your history when she deletes hers.

----------

## silentbob

Note: this is for information only; I do not condone `spying` on people's web access, but if I was you I would tell your sister that she shouldn't visit any "inappropriate" websites while she uses *your* laptop to access the 'net.

Emerge a proxy (eg squid) and then you set your web browser to connect through that (port 3128 is default). Not only will it allow you to log every website visited but it also caches the data so it should speed up browsing.

```
emerge squid

rc-update add squid default

/etc/init.d/squid start
```

To view the pages / websites requested...

```
nano -w /var/log/squid/access.log
```

----------

## zerojay

Dude, seriously, as a sysadmin, you have to trust your users at least a little bit. You can't just always pry into what they are doing. If you think she is doing something to fuck up your box, I fully agree with you wanting to know what she is up to, but if all she's doing is browsing the web, just leave her be and let her have her privacy. Believe me, she'll eventually find out that you're trying to spy on her and that loss of trust is something you will probably never get back for the rest of your life from her. Maybe she has a blog or LiveJournal or something.  Really, would you like having someone watching everything you do?

If all she's doing is looking at porn, just leave her be. That's not a big deal. Really, she could do a hell of a lot worse than that.

----------

## nyteryda

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

> Dude, seriously, as a sysadmin, you have to trust your users at least a little bit. You can't just always pry into what they are doing. If you think she is doing something to fuck up your box, I fully agree with you wanting to know what she is up to, but if all she's doing is browsing the web, just leave her be and let her have her privacy. Believe me, she'll eventually find out that you're trying to spy on her and that loss of trust is something you will probably never get back for the rest of your life from her. Maybe she has a blog or LiveJournal or something.  Really, would you like having someone watching everything you do?
> 
> If all she's doing is looking at porn, just leave her be. That's not a big deal. Really, she could do a hell of a lot worse than that.

 

Leave him alone. you are way over doing this moral stuff she's not going to hate him for life, its his sister, have you ever watched the simpsons ? or and family sitcom for that matter. me and my sister did tons of stuff to each other and now we are very good friends. messing with each other is part of being a sibling. an frankly this is way off topic and not the place for making moral judgements either thats for the otw section.

----------

## scooterphish

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

> Dude, seriously, as a sysadmin, you have to trust your users at least a little bit. You can't just always pry into what they are doing. If you think she is doing something to fuck up your box, I fully agree with you wanting to know what she is up to, but if all she's doing is browsing the web, just leave her be and let her have her privacy. Believe me, she'll eventually find out that you're trying to spy on her and that loss of trust is something you will probably never get back for the rest of your life from her. Maybe she has a blog or LiveJournal or something.  Really, would you like having someone watching everything you do?
> 
> If all she's doing is looking at porn, just leave her be. That's not a big deal. Really, she could do a hell of a lot worse than that.

 

I couldn't agree more with this statement.

IMNSHO, DarkStalker is right on the money.

If you are THAT concerned that she might be doing something *gasp* bad or *gasp again* naughty or that she might b0rk your system, set up a user account for her with  limited rights. And log her in to the account  before you hand over the laptop.

----------

## zerojay

 *scooterphish wrote:*   

>  *DarkStalker wrote:*   Dude, seriously, as a sysadmin, you have to trust your users at least a little bit. You can't just always pry into what they are doing. If you think she is doing something to fuck up your box, I fully agree with you wanting to know what she is up to, but if all she's doing is browsing the web, just leave her be and let her have her privacy. Believe me, she'll eventually find out that you're trying to spy on her and that loss of trust is something you will probably never get back for the rest of your life from her. Maybe she has a blog or LiveJournal or something.  Really, would you like having someone watching everything you do?
> 
> If all she's doing is looking at porn, just leave her be. That's not a big deal. Really, she could do a hell of a lot worse than that. 
> 
> I couldn't agree more with this statement.
> ...

 

Or if you're really that worried, don't let her use it at all, maybe?

----------

## zerojay

 *nyteryda wrote:*   

>  *DarkStalker wrote:*   Dude, seriously, as a sysadmin, you have to trust your users at least a little bit. You can't just always pry into what they are doing. If you think she is doing something to fuck up your box, I fully agree with you wanting to know what she is up to, but if all she's doing is browsing the web, just leave her be and let her have her privacy. Believe me, she'll eventually find out that you're trying to spy on her and that loss of trust is something you will probably never get back for the rest of your life from her. Maybe she has a blog or LiveJournal or something.  Really, would you like having someone watching everything you do?
> 
> If all she's doing is looking at porn, just leave her be. That's not a big deal. Really, she could do a hell of a lot worse than that. 
> 
> Leave him alone. you are way over doing this moral stuff she's not going to hate him for life, its his sister, have you ever watched the simpsons ? or and family sitcom for that matter. me and my sister did tons of stuff to each other and now we are very good friends. messing with each other is part of being a sibling. an frankly this is way off topic and not the place for making moral judgements either thats for the otw section.

 

You're both yellow and have four fingers and resolve every conflict in 22 minutes, huh? Must be nice.

If I had any huge moral objections wouldn't I be on his side on keeping his sister from looking at porn in the first place? 

I'm just saying that if you think your sister's doing something bad on your machine, simply don't let her use it then. Since I doubt she's really trying to do something extremely bad like get the box hacked or something along those lines, she can't be doing anything all that bad (from a sysadmin point of view). Spying on her activities isn't going to do anything good for either of you.

----------

## VladP12

Here is the update now.

First of all my sister is 11 and way too young to look at P**N.

I set up an account for her so we will see what will happen.

I already dont trust her because she LIES to her teachers, parents and me. and because she lies to every1 nobody trusts her.

 Tnx for the tip on eg squid  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

We will see what will happen in the next week or 2 and i will get back to u guys.

----------

## zerojay

Haha.. 11. For some reason, I had the idea that she was older than you, like maybe 18 or something.

----------

## aesthesia

Not going to lie, I find it amusing that someone named "DarkStalker" is advocating privacy rights......haha

----------

## trossachs

VladP12, why do you use the ** in the word Porn? Is this some swear word listed in the States now by George W. Bush or something? How old is your sister and why should she tell you what she is doing?

I tell you, if you ever make the Sys Admin grade, you are going to have to cut your users some slack else you could be very unpopular, even with YOUR BOSS. When you query your syster about your concerns what does she say?

----------

## nyteryda

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

>  *nyteryda wrote:*    *DarkStalker wrote:*   Dude, seriously, as a sysadmin, you have to trust your users at least a little bit. You can't just always pry into what they are doing. If you think she is doing something to fuck up your box, I fully agree with you wanting to know what she is up to, but if all she's doing is browsing the web, just leave her be and let her have her privacy. Believe me, she'll eventually find out that you're trying to spy on her and that loss of trust is something you will probably never get back for the rest of your life from her. Maybe she has a blog or LiveJournal or something.  Really, would you like having someone watching everything you do?
> 
> If all she's doing is looking at porn, just leave her be. That's not a big deal. Really, she could do a hell of a lot worse than that. 
> 
> Leave him alone. you are way over doing this moral stuff she's not going to hate him for life, its his sister, have you ever watched the simpsons ? or and family sitcom for that matter. me and my sister did tons of stuff to each other and now we are very good friends. messing with each other is part of being a sibling. an frankly this is way off topic and not the place for making moral judgements either thats for the otw section. 
> ...

 

Im just pointing out you are making a big deal out of something and having ago at someone and neglecting that fact that its two kids, and they are brother and sister and doing what brothers and sisters do  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

> If all she's doing is looking at porn, just leave her be.

 

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

> If I had any huge moral objections wouldn't I be on his side on keeping his sister from looking at porn

 

you should keep your ideallogical arguments in the correct place and get your facts before you make em then you wouldn't have to back peddle whilst trying to save face..

Seems to me like you just wanted to find fault in someone...

----------

## VladP12

 *nyteryda wrote:*   

>  *DarkStalker wrote:*    *nyteryda wrote:*    *DarkStalker wrote:*   Dude, seriously, as a sysadmin, you have to trust your users at least a little bit. You can't just always pry into what they are doing. If you think she is doing something to fuck up your box, I fully agree with you wanting to know what she is up to, but if all she's doing is browsing the web, just leave her be and let her have her privacy. Believe me, she'll eventually find out that you're trying to spy on her and that loss of trust is something you will probably never get back for the rest of your life from her. Maybe she has a blog or LiveJournal or something.  Really, would you like having someone watching everything you do?
> 
> If all she's doing is looking at porn, just leave her be. That's not a big deal. Really, she could do a hell of a lot worse than that. 
> 
> Leave him alone. you are way over doing this moral stuff she's not going to hate him for life, its his sister, have you ever watched the simpsons ? or and family sitcom for that matter. me and my sister did tons of stuff to each other and now we are very good friends. messing with each other is part of being a sibling. an frankly this is way off topic and not the place for making moral judgements either thats for the otw section. 
> ...

 

couldnt have said it better myself  :Smile:   :Twisted Evil:   :Smile:   :Twisted Evil:   :Smile: 

And im doing this to prove that my sister is misusing her privilage of using the web, u have to be like 20 to look at porn and shes 9 years below that age restriction. SHES 11 AND LOOKING AT PORN FOR LIKE 3 HOURS A DAY!!!!

PS: I asked my dad to try and get the history today after she was on again, and there where 3 porn sites with weman,1 site with men, and one site for something called, Vore? I believe (Things swallowing things i think). She just got banned from all 4 of our pcs at home (1gaming pc,  2laptops, and my dads working pc) for a month. Good thing her school aint got computers with internet on them

----------

## Zepp

 *aesthesia wrote:*   

> Not going to lie, I find it amusing that someone named "DarkStalker" is advocating privacy rights......haha

 

I found that amusing aswell hehe.

Anyway both sides kinda have a point she shouldn't be going to porn sites id say when she is only 11 and if it's a matter of looking out more for her sake then trying to spy or dig up dirt on her then alright. But you shouldn't be trying to get her in trouble on purpose or forcefully prying into her personal life without at least talking to her yourself first  :Razz: 

----------

## trossachs

DarkStalker for your information and for the others, I have 3 toes and 2 stabilizers on each foot; (they help me maintain my balance during a hurricane). And all conflicts actually get resolved within 24 minutes, not 22. However, this is 2 more than I would like mind, but nonetheless, I pride myself on this achievement. thank you.

----------

## VladP12

 *Zepp wrote:*   

>  *aesthesia wrote:*   Not going to lie, I find it amusing that someone named "DarkStalker" is advocating privacy rights......haha 
> 
> I found that amusing aswell hehe.
> 
> Anyway both sides kinda have a point she shouldn't be going to porn sites id say when she is only 11 and if it's a matter of looking out more for her sake then trying to spy or dig up dirt on her then alright. But you shouldn't be trying to get her in trouble on purpose or forcefully prying into her personal life without at least talking to her yourself first 

 

I talked to her several times and she still continues to look at porn and lie to every1. I dont get whats wrong with her. Is she a porn addict? Why does she lie about everything? Why did she start looking at porn in the first place? How and where did she find it? 

I need answers  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Surprised:   :Surprised: 

----------

## trossachs

You know what these young kids are like. Think of when you were her age and if you had the net in your house. What would you be looking at or experimenting with? I know what I'd be doing.

----------

## SZwarts

Pure on a technical level (the social way is much better to solve problems like this, but I was intriged by the problem) you can use keep track of the history file by using "tail -f"

for example if you do

```

tail -f  thehistoryfileofyourbrowser > keepingtrack 2&> /dev/null

```

then every new line in the history file is added to keepingtrack

even if you erase thehistoryfileofyourbrowser completely and starting lines again.

No need for complicated packages if you can do it by scripting. (This is assuming your webbrowsers keeps updating the history file of course)

----------

## zerojay

 *VladP12 wrote:*   

>  *nyteryda wrote:*    *DarkStalker wrote:*    *nyteryda wrote:*    *DarkStalker wrote:*   Dude, seriously, as a sysadmin, you have to trust your users at least a little bit. You can't just always pry into what they are doing. If you think she is doing something to fuck up your box, I fully agree with you wanting to know what she is up to, but if all she's doing is browsing the web, just leave her be and let her have her privacy. Believe me, she'll eventually find out that you're trying to spy on her and that loss of trust is something you will probably never get back for the rest of your life from her. Maybe she has a blog or LiveJournal or something.  Really, would you like having someone watching everything you do?
> 
> If all she's doing is looking at porn, just leave her be. That's not a big deal. Really, she could do a hell of a lot worse than that. 
> 
> Leave him alone. you are way over doing this moral stuff she's not going to hate him for life, its his sister, have you ever watched the simpsons ? or and family sitcom for that matter. me and my sister did tons of stuff to each other and now we are very good friends. messing with each other is part of being a sibling. an frankly this is way off topic and not the place for making moral judgements either thats for the otw section. 
> ...

 

Seriously, you need to get over yourself. I wasn't making any personal attacks against the guy, I was just simply stating that something like that probably isn't a good idea, because I assumed that his sister was at least old enough to be looking at the stuff to begin with. I wouldn't allow an 11 year old kid to use the internet unsupervised whatsoever. Neither should he. I'm not trying to find fault with anyone, but I think we've just established who is the one at fault here, the parents of any 11 year old to use the net without being supervised. OH NOEZ, IT'S A PERSONAL ATTACKZ!

----------

## zerojay

 *aesthesia wrote:*   

> Not going to lie, I find it amusing that someone named "DarkStalker" is advocating privacy rights......haha

 

Hehe.. I hadn't thought about that.  :Wink: 

----------

## rex123

Great thread. Sex, lies, religion, and politics all in one place.

If I was VladP12's dad, I'd ban him, not his sister (for emoticon abuse, apart from anything else), then check the history again after a few days  :Smile: 

----------

## VladP12

 *JulesF wrote:*   

> You know what these young kids are like. Think of when you were her age and if you had the net in your house. What would you be looking at or experimenting with? I know what I'd be doing.

 

Hey if ur a pervert then u do what ever you want.

Id never ever in my entire life will go on a porn site.

Im bz enoght right now. Developing mods 1 hour a day. School 6 hours a day. Tennis 2 hours a day. Occasional modding or making maps for 2 hours if there is no Kung-Fu practice

----------

## tff

You are using gentoo and still bigginer. Whats the f**k

15 and using  laptop...... nothing

so as any one say make single account for your sister(i thing that she can't search for worst things then you:))

>>kdm make easy login

you must make solution be polite linux user or evil spy

(sorry but man and grep is base)

----------

## Rafje

 *VladP12 wrote:*   

> We will see what will happen in the next week or 2 and i will get back to u guys.

 

And I guess that those who implied that it was not right to spy on your sister will be the first to want to know what she's been up to  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## tff

 *Rafje wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And I guess that those who implied that it was not right to spy on your sister will be the first to want to know what she's been up to 

 

yes who never want to know "secrets" but i will never ask on any !!!LINUX!!! forum.

its something like ask how can i look at girls in school shower on school question board. Funny but it cant mean anybody seriously. 

(and answer like "i canl't use man it is so difficult" make me angry)

----------

## Rafje

 *tff wrote:*   

> yes who never want to know "secrets" but i will never ask on any !!!LINUX!!! forum.
> 
> its something like ask how can i look at girls in school shower on school question board.

 

So you would ask about how to spy on your sister using Gentoo in a school forum, and ask how to look at the girls in the shower in the Gentoo forums then?   :Smile: 

----------

## Fourbissime

 *VladP12 wrote:*   

> I talked to her several times and she still continues to look at porn and lie to every1. I dont get whats wrong with her. Is she a porn addict? Why does she lie about everything? Why did she start looking at porn in the first place? How and where did she find it? 
> 
> I need answers      

 

 *VladP12 wrote:*   

> Hey if ur a pervert then u do what ever you want.
> 
> Id never ever in my entire life will go on a porn site.
> 
> Im bz enoght right now. Developing mods 1 hour a day. School 6 hours a day. Tennis 2 hours a day. Occasional modding or making maps for 2 hours if there is no Kung-Fu practice

 

Hey man maybe you've just found where is the REAL matter ... Yes, there must be a reason for behaving this way ... could it be her big bro' is too perfect and she can't compete with him so she go the "wrong way" to make her parents notice her presence ?

I'm not here to give you answers, to make a judgment or something, but just to point out something : a bash script will never solve human problems (neither interdictions, to me, but your parents are educating their children the way they want to).

So instead of spying and punishing her, maybe that could be a good idea to find the reason of this behaving, and not to scream things like "oh lord, is my sister a sick and weird porn addict ? How can this be as I am so pure ?". such bigotry won't help her.

----------

## Paranoid

 *VladP12 wrote:*   

> Id never ever in my entire life will go on a porn site.

 

Sure  :Wink: 

This evil porn seems to corrupting everyone - I guess I'll have to go check some out.

----------

## koroumel

Ok, I've put on my helmet and my armour is in good condition..... cause I know that your answer will possibly be made of stone! I used to do my practice for the university as a sys-admin in a network in my country, they used to have a proggy called something like wetboy, or netboy... I really don't remember. This proggy, was showing in real time the connection of each PC to any url, in a graphical way of a node (the PC) to other nodes (the corresponding sites). It used the DNS to present the ip addresses as sites (if applicable) too. Now, after 6 years, they called me to migrate their network backbone to linux, and also the sys-admin mainframe. They insist that a program like the one mentioned above must be present, and this is actually a criteria for me to get the job. Do you have any in mind?

(P.S. The reason I'm posting here is because this is a way to spy on people, whether I approve it or not)

----------

## silentbob

 *Paranoid wrote:*   

>  *VladP12 wrote:*   Id never ever in my entire life will go on a porn site. 
> 
> Sure 
> 
> This evil porn seems to corrupting everyone - I guess I'll have to go check some out.

 

Not quite "evil", but more "good for you"... http://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/08/16/net_smut_ok/

----------

